# Problème haut parleur interne lors des appels



## Hugo86e (18 Juin 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout d'abord, je possède un iPhone 5C reconditionné acheté sur un site non-Apple depuis le début de l'année. Suite à une chute dans le bus, l'écran LCD est resté noir malgré la vitre en bon état. Ayant déjà bricolé mon ancien iPhone 5, je me lance dans l'acquisition d'un LCD vierge pour le remplacer moi même. Après réception, "tout" se passe plutôt pas trop mal à part une partie délicate au niveau du rassemblage de la partie haut-parleur interne/caméra frontale. Résultat la caméra s'est plus parfaitement centrée par rapport à son emplacement en façade. Après plusieurs essais j'abandonne et passe outre ce problème uniquement esthétique. Je remonte mon iPhone, le rallume, tout refonctionne bien, je suis content, jusqu'au premier appel reçu quelques minutes plus tard : je n'entends quasiment pas ce que me dit mon interlocuteur alors que je suis dans un environnement calme. En ville, impossible de recevoir un appel. Je me dis que j'ai endommagé le HP interne en bidouillant pour la caméra qui est à côté. J'achète donc un autre HP sur le même site ou j'ai pris l'écran. Après reception, je fais des test avant et après le remplacement du HP, et absolument aucune différence. Le problème ne viendrait donc pas directement du HP, quelqu'un aurait il une idée d'ou cela peut provenir ?

Merci d'avance et désolé pour le long pavé mais je devais expliquer tous les détails...


----------



## GetGet (27 Juin 2015)

Oui ce genre de probleme ce n'est pas le hp en cause mais la nappe du hp ( la nappe cest le terme pour désigner la connectique du haut parleur !) donc en fait en démontant tu as du soit mal placer les deux ptits plots de ton haut parleur sur la connectique, soit il s'agit de la connectique qui est abîmée (le ptit circuit électrique en dessous du haut parleur,avec les capteurs , et qui se branche sur la carte mere de l'iPhone ) si tu veux plus de détail va sur ifix.com tu verras de quelle piece je parle  en tous cas c'est assez simple à changer Tinquiete ! Si tu as des questions hésite pas je connais les entrailles des iPhones par cœur


----------



## Hugo86e (2 Juillet 2015)

Je vois très bien de quelle pièce tu parles, je pense aussi que le problème vient de la connectique car j'ai vraiment du mal à remettre le "bloc" qui contient la pièce et à chaque fois j'arrive pas à remettre droit bien la caméra frontale donc je dois pas bien le faire :/


----------

